# Drinking too much water?



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Dutch seems to drink A LOT of water. I'm not sure if it's because he's hot (he has a pretty thick little coat) or if he is dehydrated from running around, but he really gulps it down. Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## Nike Noodle (Apr 12, 2010)

We worried about the same thing for Nike. She has always been a big drinker, but the Vet wasn't worried since she always drinks a consistent amount, even though it seems like a lot!


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I think we're going to actually measure out how much we give him so we can track it. I'm curious how much he's actually drinking.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That is an excellent idea, sometimes it seems like allot but really is not.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If it's really alot and unusual from what he would normally drink-I would recommend a trip to the vet. "Sometimes" this is a symptom of diebetes in dogs. Which is most likely not the case!


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> If it's really alot and unusual from what he would normally drink-I would recommend a trip to the vet. "Sometimes" this is a symptom of diebetes in dogs. Which is most likely not the case!


Well, I mean he's pretty much drank a lot of water since we first brought him home. We've just always thought it seemed excessive.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is he peeing A LOT? Seems to me pretty normal but if you are really concerned a trip to the vet may be worth piece of mind.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Growing, active puppies that are kibble fed drink a lot of water and that's very normal.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna drinks a TON of water too! She also spills a TON of it on the floor. LOL


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Is he peeing A LOT? Seems to me pretty normal but if you are really concerned a trip to the vet may be worth piece of mind.


He pretty much pees every couple of hours, although he's had a few accidents after he drinks a lot of water. I figured it was pretty normal though.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

When I first brought my two home @ 4 months, I was refilling their bowl literally every hour. I gave in and bought one of those auto water things (the plastic thing upside down) and it's 2.5 gallons. They would burn through one of those by early afternoon and they weren't overly active for their age. They're now 10 1/2 months old and it takes them about a day and a half to go thru the 2.5 gallons. I thought it was unusual how much they were drinking also but just figured they knew what they needed. They've since grown out of it.....


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cody has been a water guzzler since 10 weeks. he'll even lay down in front of it sometimes and just sit there and chug for literally a minute to maybe 3.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Growing, active puppies that are kibble fed drink a lot of water and that's very normal.


And they need that to get the kibble digested properly.

Rawfed dogs don't drink nearly as much...My 3 go thru a 2 qt pail a day, unless they are extremely active or it is really hot out.


----------

